# foundation!



## sobrien617 (Sep 19, 2012)

hey everyone, i have been using dream matte mouse foundation for over 2 or 3 years now! ive tried the liquid version of it too and i feel as there could be better,i have quite naturally pale skin and my skins also quite oilly! im only 14 so i need something thats going to stay,non oilly, a natural shade,a good concealer and not to expensive! any ideas what i could try?
  	thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 19, 2012)

Personally, I don't recommend foundation for teenagers. Your skin's changing, you're in the throes of puberty, and foundation may just make things worse for you.  What I will recommend is putting together a skincare routine; puberty is a great time to start one, and IMO, it is much more important than makeup. Meanwhile, if you have anything that needs coverage, try just concealer, then set it with a pressed powder.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 20, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> What I will recommend is putting together a skincare routine; puberty is a great time to start one, and IMO, it is much more important than makeup. Meanwhile, if you have anything that needs coverage, try just concealer, then set it with a pressed powder.








 Shelly is right, this is the time to start a good skincare routine and if you feel like you do want a little coverage, try out a tinted moisturiser, its not heavy and will just even out your skin a bit


----------



## MACcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

sobrien617 said:


> hey everyone, i have been using dream matte mouse foundation for over 2 or 3 years now! ive tried the liquid version of it too and i feel as there could be better,i have quite naturally pale skin and my skins also quite oilly! im only 14 so i need something thats going to stay,non oilly, a natural shade,a good concealer and not to expensive! any ideas what i could try?
> thanks!


  	I'm almost 16 so I know what you mean, and everyone is right, first start off with getting a good skincare routine. Personally, I saved up and got a Clarisonic mia with the deep pore brush head and that with my proactive keeps my skin clear. However, I do get a little red and look tired in the morning, so I like a light liquid foundation. I have oily skin but in the winter in turns a lil bit combo and lately I've been in LOVE with Estee Lauder's double wear LIGHT!!! Do NOT get normal double wear as its FULL COVERAGE! Trust me, no matter what type of makeup you do, at school full coverage is way too much. This stays on me all day w/out powdering on me but if you want you can powder (I just prefer to use UD's deslick instead or after I powder to get the natural looking finish) You will probably be a 1 or 2 shade wise if you're pale, but I recommend getting matched and asking for a sample. Also their DW concealer is great if you have a lil bit more to cover (acne or maybe lightly under the eyes) and you may find just using this is enough. But, if you need a straight up under eye concealer try erase paste by benefit! Ask for a sample, lasted me over a month and I have terrible dark circles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!!!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 28, 2012)

sobrien617 said:


> hey everyone, i have been using dream matte mouse foundation for over 2 or 3 years now! ive tried the liquid version of it too and i feel as there could be better,i have quite naturally pale skin and my skins also quite oilly! im only 14 so i need something thats going to stay,non oilly, a natural shade,a good concealer and not to expensive! any ideas what i could try?
> thanks!


  	I do agree with Shelly's post, your skin is still changing and I would follow a good skincare regimen first. If you feel the need to use foundation or concealer for coverage (I do not know anything about your skin besides being quite oily), I would recommend using a tinted moisturizer with SPF. I have been using Smashbox's Camera Ready BB Cream with SPF 35. I have oily skin myself who is prone to breakouts and I am loving this BB cream so far. It covers well and you can layer it for more coverage without having it cake up. I always set with a powder -- currently I am using ELF's HD powder in Corrective Yellow. I've been happy with the results so far. The only downside is the BB cream is quite expensive ($39), but the quality of it makes up for the price.

  	Overall though, make sure your skin is washed properly, moizturized and apply SPF! I cannot stress it enough, but it's best to take care of your skin first before covering it with make-up.


----------



## anne082 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Oily skin* : my niece has very oily skin and she really like Eucerin Everyday Protection Sensitive Skin Face Lotion SPF 30 ,
  	Neutrogena oil free moisturizer and Cover Girl oil free tinted moisturizer (CG -this offers a little coverage ) ,
  	BB creams might be a good option as well if you want a little bit of coverage natural looking
  	and Concealer for extra coverage if you have a few problem areas


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 30, 2012)

The best foundation I ever used was Borghese's Hydro Minerale liquid foundation in number 6 and my sister used number 7. Unfortunately Borghese discontinued the darker shades in this formula so I had to resort to something else. I fluctuate between Mac's Studio Fix and Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra 24h. Reeeeallly love the teint idole.


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Oct 2, 2012)

Tartes amazonian clay foundation offers skin benefits and buildable coverage. The theory is what u do to ur skins in your teens shows up in your 20's, i learned the hardway. Sun is bad!!!! lol i wish i could go back and undo but now i take very good care of my skin (im 28 now) ! Less is more <3


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

mac prolongwear


----------



## angelspice (Oct 2, 2012)

I have tried a lot of drugstore and inexpensive liquid foundation. I also combine foundation to get the right color. The first foundation I had was Mac mineralize nc 35, this wasn't very good because I have oily skin and the mac counter lady recommended to me. Anyways, I like Revlon liquid color foundation for oily skin. It is a great product but it is hard to find a perfect shade for me even if I combine. I am still in a search for the perfect foundation that is not going to cost me a ton.


----------



## sashbeauty12 (Oct 3, 2012)

I do recommend foundation for teens if they are taking care of their skin. It provides a good teaching opportunity on skin care and the importance of removing your makeup at night. I have good luck with Neutrogena foundations for my teen clients. They are affordable, provide good coverage, and are easy to apply. I also like studio fix foundations, but if a client is using acne products and their skin is a little dry on the surface, it can be a mess...


----------



## Antigone (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree. I don't advise foundation, try looking into a skincare routine.   I didn't have a foundation until I hit 30s because I didn't discover makeup until very recently and even now I wear it very seldom. I think I have good skin for my age.  I credit that to not wearing makeup.  If you really must, try tinted moisturizers like Aveeno. I'd suggest BB creams but I didn't have any awesome experience with using BB creams. So maybe try tinted moisturizer. Should be milder.


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 6, 2012)

I had terrible acne back in my teens and started wearing makeup when I was 15 to cover up. The makeup may not have helped my skin but my self-confidence would never have survived without a good foundation!! I used to use a Maybelline one that was discontinued, switched to L'oreal Infallible (02 Ivory I think, the lightest one) and it's awesome. Heavy coverage, doesn't do much to disguise the pitted scars but it's a lifesaver on evening the tone. But if you're blessed with clear skin I'd say yeah, don't mess with much foundation except maybe a really sheer one.


----------



## iramana1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to advise you how to make your skin less oily. It may seem weird but do this. Put some oil on a cotton ball and gently go over your entire face. Just moisturize it, do not put a lot. Do this before going to sleep. I tried even doing this in the morning. In only two days I noticed that my skin wasn't producing so much oil as before. Remember, if you will apply on your face stuff that dries it like astringents and I don't know what else is out there, your skin will produce even more oil. So, give it some oil so it stops producing its own. You will create a balance this way. Worked great for me!! YEah, and don't use foundation now, still too young.


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 25, 2012)

After years of kissing more frogs than I care to remember I found my foundation prince in Sisley's Phyto Tient Eclat Oil-Free Foundation. Yes, it's expensive. Yes, it has only light coverage (which is fine with me). Yes, my shade (0 Porcelain) is always out of stock when I run out. But it's the only foundation I found that ticks all the boxes:
  	1. doesn't slide off my face 3 hours into wearing it (hello LM Oil Free)
  	2. doesn't oxidise into a vibrant shade of orange (Diorskin compact!!!)
  	3. matches my skintone perfectly (I have a very hard time finding a pale enough shade that is not pink)

  	I'm going to be one miserable girl if ever it gets discontinued.


----------



## Dimples44r (Oct 25, 2012)

MAC Matchmaster


----------



## mseilla (Oct 29, 2012)

For your age, you should stick to tinted moisturizers or bb creams. BB creams claimed to have more benefits than a regular foundation and they're easier to put on and cheaper. My favorite BB creams are from BRTC, Bobbi Brown and HadaLabo. BRTC and HadaLabo are cheaper than Bobbi Brown.


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 8, 2012)

Personally, I am very happy with the Clinique Anti Blemish solutions makeup. It has quite good coverage and doesn't make me break out at all (though I'm in my late twenties, it might be different on teen skin)! At the same time its not harsh on the skin and doesn't dry it out.


----------



## sarahapainter (Nov 24, 2012)

Yup! My favorite too. It stays on ALL DAY without any shine and wear-off. This is my go to foundation for long days at work.


----------



## sarahapainter (Nov 24, 2012)

was talking about MAC prolongwear.


----------



## essentiahustle (Dec 6, 2012)

I say you try smashbox hd or make up forever! They have full coverage and don't make your skin oily  I bought the smashbox HD foundation and it works wonders, it's photo shoot makeup  so if you want to have flawless skin buy it. It's pricey but so worth it !!!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 6, 2012)

Revlon Color Stay for full coverage
  	For a little more money, the Even Better Clinique line, I think they have oil free


----------



## SincerelyLivX (Dec 8, 2012)

When I was a teen, most foundation broke my super oily acne prone skin out - it was a terrible cycle. I did eventually discover MUFE Face & Body which was the only one that didnt break me out, but gave me the buildable coverage I needed to mask some pock marks.

	^^ I do love the Clinique Even Better foundation. It gives me a natural look and after using it a while, it really has evened my skin tone out to the point where I only need to wear foundation when i feel like getting done up. Im NC35 and I use it in Cashew


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mac Matchmaster and Mac face & body


----------



## meganbutnotfox (Dec 13, 2012)

I really like Lancome renergie foundation - its anti aging and blands well. has spf 20 and feels light on the face with medioum coverage. Smells nice


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

I really like Maybelline Super Stay 24 Hour Foundation. Medium-full coverage, good for all skin types, and its so flawless! Covers pores really nicely and really does wear for a long time. Ive been using it for years. Guerlain Lingerie De Peau is amazing as well, but doesnt wear as long. My profile has a list of all the foundations I own, theyre all really good!


----------



## makeup101 (Dec 17, 2012)

I like Almay's clear complexion liquid makeup its light coverage and its great on my skin and not so expensive try it


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 19, 2012)

I use Maybelline age rewind. It's not drying, not greasy.


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 21, 2012)

my HG is makeup forever's HD foundation. the BEST i've ever tried. I also like mac mineralize skinfinish natural, but I dont use that in the winter because my skin tends to get dryer and powders become harder to apply.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 1, 2013)

NC20 for fluid and you can do NC25 for powder


----------



## JaeisFancy (Jan 2, 2013)

I have tried quite a few different foundations. Not many foundations are made in a color that matches my skintone well ( I have olive undertones) certain foundations also cause me to break out in cystic acne I also have combination oily skin. I have a few foundations that I like: Bobbi Brown Long Wear Even Finish, MUFE HD, Mac Cosmetics Match Master and just recently I obtained a sample and am enjoying Kat Von D's Lock-It. These foundations all wear well on me for about 8-9 hours and do not cause me to breakout or look oily while giving me a natural looking finish. I use a beauty blender for application and the full coverage Lock-It foundation looks natural on me. For reference I use: Bobbi Brown Warm Honey 5.5, MUFE #153, Mac Matchmaster 5.0, and Lock-it in #M62. Hope this helps.


----------



## Angie1995 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well it depends on your skin type really but the best I've personally ever used is the Rimmel London 25 hour liquid, I bought it once because I couldn't afford the foundation I was using at the time and immediately switched to using that one, long lasting, great coverage, no patchiness and it blended with my skin tone perfectly, also I sometimes use a Matte mousse over a liquid foundation if the liquid's looking too shiny and that sorts it out immediately.


----------



## halfateaspoon (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely look at your skin care routine. I did not wear any make up until I was 16/17 and I'm so glad. The only thing I regret is not looking after my skin better. Even at 16, however, I could only afford drug store brands. I used Rimmel's Lasting Finish foundation and it seemed to have good staying power and suited my skin type. I have a very oily tzone too so definitely needed powder to set it, and had to blot quite regularly.

  	I would suggest that if you are going to try out different foundations, see if you can get samples and find the right one for you, especially if you plan on getting a higher end brand.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 9, 2013)

Try Make up forever.  I love it.


----------



## noutrend (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm 14 and right now I'm currently using the match master Mac foundation. My skin is combo and I love it. It makes my skin look really glowy. And it makes me look really flawless. It's 33 dollars but to me it's really lightweight. But if you want to try a tinted moisturizer i would recommend Sonia kashuks tinted moisturizer which is 15 dollars at target. It's great for everyday wear and it's buildable! Hoped this helped out!


----------



## noutrend (Jan 13, 2013)

Also I would recommend a new foundation reckon nearly naked foundation! It's a dupe for the naked foundation by UD. It's perfect for winter.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

Nars Sheer Glow is good, too.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 23, 2013)

Low end: Revlon Colorstay and Photofinish

  	Midrange: MAC Matchmaster, Studio Gear matte finish fndn, Clinique Even Better

  	High end: NARS Lifting foundation, NARS TM, Estee Lauder Double Wear

  	Of all the foundations I have tried, these work the best with no primer and long wearing, they vary from light to very full coverage


----------



## melissa20 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nars Sheer glow and Mac face and body


----------



## milkjunkee (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree. You are at a good age to be only applying mascara, and lipgloss. If you insist on foundation. Bobbi Brown makes an excellent one! It is more of a moisturizer, but it is tinted, which will give you some color. It is light and contains SPF 15! And it has great coverage. I absolutely love it! It is on the higher side ($42.00) but throwing that out there if anyone else is interested.

  	http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2336/15920/Makeup/Face/Foundation/SPF-15-Tinted-Moisturizer/SS11/index.tmpl


----------



## tinalrichard70 (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with everyone.. Start a really good skin care routine and wear a sunscreen during the day... You will thank yourself when you are 40!
  	I love the Missha BB creams.. Very good coverage and you get the skin benefits and sunscreen as well.. If you just have to have foundation try out Tarte - Amazonian Clay.. It's natural.


----------



## Antigone (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't wear foundation until...well, until recently. I just started a job that requires me to be made up.

  	But I credit my good skin to not wearing any sort of makeup for uhm, ## years! 

  	So, if you have nice skin, just wear lipgloss or mascara. If you really need coverup, you can try tinted moisturizer with/without concealer for blemishes. But definitely look into not wearing anything if you can. Your skin will thank you for it.


----------



## MummyKayles (Feb 11, 2013)

Lancome Teint Idole all the way!!! I'm 26 and still sometimes get a bit shiny and cloggy, but I've never had full-blown acne, which I think is partially drinking lots of water and having a good skincare regime but also hardly ever wearing foundation. Teint Idole is pretty expensive BUT it will last a year, doesn't need reapplying and just use foundation for dire emergencies or nights out. At your age you can still get away with just a concealer and a bit of powder.


----------



## msjaim (Feb 12, 2013)

Ha...i have used alll of those exact shades u have mentioned. Lancome teint miracle and idole in bisque 9w as well as estee lauder double wear in honey bronze 4w1 are beautiful matches as well 





JaeisFancy said:


> I have tried quite a few different foundations. Not many foundations are made in a color that matches my skintone well ( I have olive undertones) certain foundations also cause me to break out in cystic acne I also have combination oily skin. I have a few foundations that I like: Bobbi Brown Long Wear Even Finish, MUFE HD, Mac Cosmetics Match Master and just recently I obtained a sample and am enjoying Kat Von D's Lock-It. These foundations all wear well on me for about 8-9 hours and do not cause me to breakout or look oily while giving me a natural looking finish. I use a beauty blender for application and the full coverage Lock-It foundation looks natural on me. For reference I use: Bobbi Brown Warm Honey 5.5, MUFE #153, Mac Matchmaster 5.0, and Lock-it in #M62. Hope this helps.


----------



## msjaim (Feb 12, 2013)

I also agree the op shouldnt really focus on buying any foundations at 14 y/o . Get a good skin cleansing routine and drink tons of water. I think at most you should be fine with a light dusting of powder since ur oily or maybe using an oil control lotion and/or oil blotting papers


----------



## Valerie18 (Feb 12, 2013)

My favorite two foundations are Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk and Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer (recent find).  I don't usually wear a heavy foundation, but I find that Kevyn Aucoin SSE provides full coverage, without being thick or heavy.  A little bit goes a long way!


----------



## GetBetterNStyle (Feb 16, 2013)

I really like MAC Studio Fix Fluid and Loreal True Match for medium coverage and MUF and MAC face and body for sheer coverage.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new powder foundations from Makeup Forever, they seem like they have really nice new shades.


----------



## deanfour (Feb 20, 2013)

Shimmery said:


> Has anyone tried the new powder foundations from Makeup Forever, they seem like they have really nice new shades.


I tried it and I still prefer the liquid HD. The new powder foundation requires you to use too much product. It gives a nice matte effect though.


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 26, 2013)

Makeup forever Mat Velvet +!


----------



## MakeMeUpNikki (Feb 26, 2013)

Lancome all day wear! I have terrible combination skin and this is by far amazing!


----------



## briangsgirl0510 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know Lorac is the worst I've tried.


----------

